# Former GOP spokesman: Is armed rebellion justifed after Obamacare ruling?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Matthew Davis, a former Michigan Republican Party spokesman, issued a "mea culpa" Thursday after sending an email that wondered if armed rebellion was justified after the Supreme Court ruling on Obamacare.
Davis sent the email shortly after the Court issued its ruling, and added in a personal note that he meant it, although he told the Michigan Capitol Confidential that he was not calling for armed rebellion.
"There are times government has to do things to get what it wants and holds a gun to your head," Davis explained. "I'm saying at some point, we have to ask the question when do we turn that gun around and say no and resist."
In an email headlined, "Is armed rebellion now justified," Davis wrote: "Implicit in Benjamin Franklin's fabled response at the conclusion of the Constitutional Convention was a dire warning: That the Republic would one day devolve into tyranny unless we the people prevented it."

http://www.examiner.com/article/for...med-rebellion-justifed-after-obamacare-ruling


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Armed rebellion is the main reason why we have the Constitution we have now, so it wasn't some crazy notion. The elected/appointed officials we have are starting to routinely ignore that same Constitution, so it's still not a crazy notion.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. ... God forbid we should ever be twenty years without such a rebellion; what country can preserve its liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms." -- Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I can't believe it hasn't happened yet. The government has lost its way. It refuses to listen to the people that elected it. It refuses to protect the people that elected it. It's trying real hard to turn this country into a socialist country despite the peoples refusal to go in that direction. It's a corrupt cancer metastasizing from state to state. It needs to be dealt with before it's too late. For that last 25 years of my life I've sworn to uphold the Constitution, defend this country against enemies both foreign and domestic, obey the orders of my superiors and, if necessary, lay down my life to protect others. I've taken my oath deadly serious. Shed blood, sweat and tears for this country. But I gotta tell ya, I'm awfully conflicted because I believe our government is working against us. Its damn near become the enemy. I'm not sure what the hell I'd do if I was ordered to take action against my fellow countrymen, who chose to take armed rebellion against the government. It's unfathomable that its even come to this...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Like I have posted many times, keep your firearms well oiled and keep your powder dry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Deuce said:


> I'm not sure what the hell I'd do if I was ordered to take action against my fellow countrymen, who chose to take armed rebellion against the government.


I know what I would do.

Or not do.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

believe that's what the "oath keepers" are all about.

not shooting their fellow countrymen.

personally think the "boiling frog" effect has taken over the populace and nothing will happen as we continue to slip into government and corporate servitude


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Wouldn't even be close, conservatives would win within days over liberals...........*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *Wouldn't even be close, conservatives would win within days over liberals...........*


 ^^^^this^^^^


----------

